# I've come quite a ways since last here.



## Candygoblin (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey, guys. I joined about two years ago, but haven't been here in a long time. My SA was crippling....my Liebowitz score was ~100. Just leaving the house to get the mail was an adventure, and it usually took a couple of hours of self-encouragement, exercise, and heavy metal to get me to call in a pizza...and more often than not I still couldn't do it. Forget about a job, a girlfriend, a life...they were unreachable. I was premed at the time, and I knew very well that I wouldn't make it through the application process...how was I going to do volunteer work or get through the interviews? Well, that realization, joining this site, and just being tired of it all convinced me to go see my doctor. Ten minutes later I walked out with a Rx for Lexapro. I was kind of disappointed, and quite a bit scared of using drugs for this sort of thing, but it turned out to be the best money I've ever spent. It gave me just enough anxiety relief for me to put myself in a position where I had to be social...I got a job, an apt, did volunteering, etc. Anyway, I was accepted by my first choice medical school, and start in a few weeks. I tapered myself off the Lexapro after 1.5 years of it, and haven't had any side effects. My personality still has marks left on it by SA, and I still need to work on a lot of stuff, but at least now I feel like a functional human being. Good luck!!


----------



## Thief13x (May 4, 2005)

AWESOME TO HEAR big grats, forums can be a great for support but, unless you're doing something about your sa, it's never going to get better. Kudos on med school btw!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey that's great. I'm really happy for you. Way to go with the med school too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome, Candygoblin!
We can ask you for medical advice! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

*That's great!* Thank you for sharing your story with us! And congrats on getting into medical school! What an accomplishment!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm just gonna pretend like I'm not jealous that you got into med school! Just kidding and way to go!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That is amazing! Way to go!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

FANTASTIC!


----------

